# Maicon alla Roma



## admin (12 Luglio 2013)

*La Roma è vicinissima a Maicon*, terzino del City ex Inter. I dirigenti giallorossi stanno lavorando all'acquisto. Il giocatore deve limare un pò il proprio stipendio che al momento ammonta a 5 milioni di euro all'anno. 

Sky


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Luglio 2013)

anche se vendono Marquinhos è un grande colpo questo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Luglio 2013)

Finito da tempo, il City si libererebbe di un peso.


----------



## pennyhill (12 Luglio 2013)

In una squadra senza impegni in Europa, potrebbe tornare utile, anzi non mi stupirebbe se disputasse una grande stagione, ma solo il primo anno.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (13 Luglio 2013)

maicon in serie A farebbe ancora la differenza,anche con una gamba sola...


----------



## Jino (13 Luglio 2013)

Bel colpo, ma i dubbi sulla sua tenuta fisica e sulla voglia di rimettersi in gioco sono ovvi.


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Luglio 2013)

sto giocatore secondo me è finito da già da un pò


----------



## Hammer (13 Luglio 2013)

Ottimo colpo. Sembra che alla Roma ci sia Galliani


----------



## er piscio de gatto (13 Luglio 2013)

Finito


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (13 Luglio 2013)

In Italia è ancora tanta roba.


----------



## Fabriman94 (13 Luglio 2013)

Mah, vedremo cosa farà.


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Luglio 2013)

in serie A è ottimo per me, fatica in premier perchè i ritmi sono molto diversi e lui ha una certa età


----------



## Brain84 (13 Luglio 2013)

Mezzo scoppiato ma nella nostra mediocre serie A, può ancora fare la differenza.


----------



## runner (13 Luglio 2013)

ma basta....ma tra lui e julio cesar non ce ne eravamo liberati?

basta brasiliani spocchiosi....


----------



## admin (14 Luglio 2013)

*E' fatta, Maicon è della Roma. Accordo raggiunto. Domani arriverà in città per visite mediche e firma.*

Sky


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *E' fatta, Maicon è della Roma. Accordo raggiunto. Domani arriverà in città per visite mediche e firma.*
> 
> Sky


Arriva in prestito a sti punto potevamo farci un pensierino no? Maicon una gamba da le pista ad Abate.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Luglio 2013)

bravi...bel colpo


----------



## S T B (14 Luglio 2013)

inizio a rimpiangere Leonardo...


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (14 Luglio 2013)

Non è sicuramente quello dell'Inter, ma può far bene.


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Luglio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Arriva in prestito a sti punto potevamo farci un pensierino no? Maicon una gamba da le pista ad Abate.



E' extra(bloccherebbe l'arrivo di Honda), strafinito da 2 anni e prende ancora uno sproposito.


----------



## SuperMilan (14 Luglio 2013)

Mi accodo a chi dice che, per certi livelli, è finito, ma con una partita a settimana da giocare potrebbe comunque dire la sua.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (14 Luglio 2013)

Può ancora dire la sua; all'Inter non aveva stimoli e non reggeva i ritmi Premieri ma alla Roma può far bene.


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Può ancora dire la sua; all'Inter non aveva stimoli e non reggeva i ritmi Premieri ma alla Roma può far bene.



Non è questione di stimoli. E' finito, semplice.


----------



## Jino (14 Luglio 2013)

Se fisicamente (sue dote migliore) non ci sei, non conta il campionato che disputi. Anche Kakà è ancora bravino, ma ha perso la sua dote migliore, la straripanza fisica. 

Ciò non toglie che possa fare ancora bene, ma ogni dubbio è lecito.


----------



## Sheldon92 (14 Luglio 2013)

Quanto è quotato il golletto contro di noi?!


----------



## Denni90 (14 Luglio 2013)

ha fatto il suo...una volta compravamo noi le figurine e tutti a darci addosso, perchè ora le comprono gli altri e vanno bene?


----------



## Butcher (14 Luglio 2013)

Ex giocatore.


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Luglio 2013)

Da quanto dice la gds comunque non arriva in prestito arriva a 0, perchè due settimane fa ha rescisso con il city


----------



## Aldo (15 Luglio 2013)

Sicuramente è meglio di Piris. Cmq Maicon è il miglior terzino che poteva prendere la Roma. può non essere quello dell'inter, ma ha una buona tecnica passaggi è cross precisi. Piris l'anno scorso correva ma sbagliava i passaggi anche i più semplici, e in fase difensiva non c'era mai, andava Marquinhos ogni volta a coprire. Cmq la Roma prenderà un'altro terzino giovane al posto di Torosidis da affiancare a Maicon


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Luglio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Arriva in prestito a sti punto potevamo farci un pensierino no? Maicon una gamba da le pista ad Abate.



ma non scherziamo... il miglior Maicon era molto molto forte, il miglior Abate nemmeno era da buttare... adesso nessuno dei due è al top, ma Maicon è quasi alla frutta, Ignazio direi che è ancora il secondo miglior terzino destro italiano (e il primo gioca sempre nel Milan) 
Il bonus di Maicon è che sa anche segnare, ma in quanto a velocità e fase difensiva è anni luce lontano dalla modalità Mourinho...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (15 Luglio 2013)

Non lo invidio più


----------



## Ale (15 Luglio 2013)

lo avrei preso immediatamente


----------



## admin (15 Luglio 2013)

Aldo ha scritto:


> Sicuramente è meglio di Piris. Cmq Maicon è il miglior terzino che poteva prendere la Roma. può non essere quello dell'inter, ma ha una buona tecnica passaggi è cross precisi. Piris l'anno scorso correva ma sbagliava i passaggi anche i più semplici, e in fase difensiva non c'era mai, andava Marquinhos ogni volta a coprire. Cmq la Roma prenderà un'altro terzino giovane al posto di Torosidis da affiancare a Maicon




Hai ragione. Non è manco vecchio. Ha 31 anni, io credevo ne avesse 2-3 in più, arriva gratis e prende 1 milione all'anno. Se va male, la Roma non ci rimette quasi niente.


----------



## sion (15 Luglio 2013)

lo portavo io a milanello,ma di che parliamo? anni luce avanti a qualunque terzino di serie A,anche a 31 anni.


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Hai ragione. Non è manco vecchio. Ha 31 anni, io credevo ne avesse 2-3 in più, arriva gratis e prende 1 milione all'anno. Se va male, la Roma non ci rimette quasi niente.



ne fa 32 in questo mese, quindi 33 l'anno prossimo... sì come operazione per la Roma è comunque buona... certo fa sorridere che Maicon si libera gratis, mentre FORSE noi potremmo riuscire a ricavare qualche soldo da Antonini (che è ben 1 anno più giovane di Maicon), speriamo!!!


----------

